# Pepper getting BIGGER & BIIIIGGGGER !!!



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AND JUST WHEN I THOUGHT SHE COULDN'T GET ANY MORE BEAUTIFUL ...
VOILA ! *HIS MAJESTY'S GOSSIP GIRL* 5 MOS OLD ! 



























































*BUT ... BUT ...*
















*WHO'S THAT OVER THERE ... ???*
*COMPETING WITH ME FOR MOST BESTEST & BIGGESTEST TITLE ? ...*

*...*


*...*


*...*



*UGH ... *


*ANNIE & SPLASH !!!*


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful. Are you taking these with your new camera??


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, they are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Is she yr new dog?!.Her color is stunning!.Love yr horses,two!.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You're right - - all she does is get prettier!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I CAN'T TAKE CREDIT FOR THE BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS ... 
I'VE BEEN STEALING THEM FROM PEPPER'S MOM







WITH HER PERMISSION. 
AND IF PEPPER WERE CLOSER ... 
I WOULD STEAL *HER *FOR A WEEK OR TWO OR THREE  
ALONG WITH ANNIE & SPLASH !


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't blame you! The pictures are great you'll have to tell her I said so. When are yuo going to give your camera a try??


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> I can't blame you! The pictures are great you'll have to tell her I said so. When are yuo going to give your camera a try??


PROMISE NEW PICS BEFORE THE LAKE FREEZES ... 
HAVEN'T READ MY CANON MANUAL YET :doh:
BUT I DID TRY OUT THE VIDEO FUNCTION  WHICH I POSTED IN "VIDEOS"


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful! If my nephew's wife saw these photos...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is growing up. I can still see why you have thought about dog-napping her.....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Her sweet face looks like velvet!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, I'd snatch her up in a minute


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. And so is the horse.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She is getting Big & Beautiful. I'm surprised you haven't dognapped her yet!! Beautiful horses too...do you ride? I have, only one time, and it wasn't pretty


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

UNDERNEATH THAT *VELVET MASK* ... MISS PEPPER IS *BLUSHING* ...
AND SAYS


----------

